# My betta lasted 7 years in a bowl...



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's right. Did you know I tried asking on "yahooanswers" how come my betta lasted so long with only two illnesses in 7 years, and my question got reported? Not even a single answer. Are bowls so terrible you have to not answer a simple question??  geesh... Yahoo answers people think they know all :lol:

Anyways, how come he DID last so long  The water was always room temperature or warmer. I cleaned his bowl (when I remembered... whaaat he was my first fish :/ ) I forgot him a few times (again, first fish...oops...) But he lasted for 7 years lol... He has a cloudy eye once, so I cleaned his bowl and it went away. He got a cut, so I took the plant out. Other than that... he was active, did tricks, bubble nest, ate, played.... 

So, if bowls are so terrible how come he lasted so long (until BETTAFIX KILLED HIM -gasp- )? Or could it just be the people who care for the fish? I have seen people have a fish in a cycled 10 gallon, done everything right, and still kill every single fish they get... and they take better care of their fish than I do


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm. People do all sorts of things to fish and they survive. People keep them in vases with nothing to eat but the plant roots  
So, I have no answer to your question.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Laki said:


> Hmm. People do all sorts of things to fish and they survive. People keep them in vases with nothing to eat but the plant roots
> So, I have no answer to your question.


 
LOL. I know... i swear it is just the people who care for them... not the actual container. Maybe one day I may just test this out :-D but first I need a place that is NOT in the basement lol anything that does not have a heater would become fish-cicle.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey Im not against bowls actually : 3
It seems bettas in big tank get just as unhealthy as bettas in bowls. Maybe even more unhealthy xP


----------



## Aven (Jul 30, 2010)

Uh cool? It was obviously the fish and not just the person taking care of him...did you ever think of that? why do some people live 100 years while some only like 70?


----------



## BabyBoyBlue (Aug 19, 2011)

I think you had a special fish. From what I understand, living in a larger tank is healthier for the majority of fishes.

George Burns lived until 100, smoked cigars every day... doesn't mean that smoking cigars everyday is ok for everyone.... George Burns was just special.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't mind bowls or jars, as long as they are properly maintained and if it's a permanent house I'd hope that it was adequate in size and had proper hidey holes and silk plants.

I think it's great the fish lived so long, you obviously had a special one. Yet I wouldn't try it with another fish - he might not last nearly as long.

The water temp probably contributed to his longevity as colder water will slow down their metabolism. He obviously had a superb immune system, which not all bettas have.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It's the same reason my dad's goldfish lived for 5 or 6 years in a 10 gallon tank and grew to 6 inches. Some fish are just hardier than others.

Personally, I don't know whether that hardiness is a good thing when it just prolongs the suffering of the fish.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Proabably the same reason my sister has 4 goldfish in a 10 gallon and only changes the water when it gets dirty. Her fish survived for years and are still alive :shock:


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I think it's a fish to fish basis.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I had two beautiful goldfish for years in a 15 gallon. My SIL killed them when I was on my honeymoon.


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> That's right. Did you know I tried asking on "yahooanswers" how come my betta lasted so long with only two illnesses in 7 years, and my question got reported? Not even a single answer. Are bowls so terrible you have to not answer a simple question??  geesh... Yahoo answers people think they know all :lol:
> 
> Anyways, how come he DID last so long  The water was always room temperature or warmer. I cleaned his bowl (when I remembered... whaaat he was my first fish :/ ) I forgot him a few times (again, first fish...oops...) But he lasted for 7 years lol... He has a cloudy eye once, so I cleaned his bowl and it went away. He got a cut, so I took the plant out. Other than that... he was active, did tricks, bubble nest, ate, played....
> 
> So, if bowls are so terrible how come he lasted so long (until BETTAFIX KILLED HIM -gasp- )? Or could it just be the people who care for the fish? I have seen people have a fish in a cycled 10 gallon, done everything right, and still kill every single fish they get... and they take better care of their fish than I do


 I personally don’t know mate, and I doubt anyone would be able to give you a definitive answer – but this you already know I’m sure. It’s like asking why a dog died at 2 years of age and another will live until 14 years of age – there are simply too many variations and unknowns to tell. It could have been the alignment of the stars and the moon. It could have been that your tap water was a perfect condition for use. It was certain however that your Betta was Rambo in toughness! 7 years is a very long time when their expected lifespan is 2 years. I had a Netherland Dwarf rabbit who I caught at the rockery of a petrol station, his expected life span was 6-8 years, he lived until 13 years of age. He had cataracts towards the ending of his years. Why did he live this long, when I was simply a child who wasn’t able to look after him well? My parents helped when I wasn’t looking – maybe that’s another possibility for you. Who knows!

OFL wrote up a decent article on Betta’s and small to large tank sizes. Many members have posted their opinions and observations, and from what I can tell only this is certain: Every Betta is different. Funny thing is, every Human is different also. What one person can survive through another may not. I think the biggest thing most recommend on here is for a beginner to get a decent sized tank and setup so that they can learn about cycling and also have the greatest opportunity for the Betta to live comfortably. It takes into account that the beginner may make mistakes and a larger tank dilutes any dangerous toxin levels or mistakes. Sure, this doesn’t always work – my little guy is a having a problem at the moment, but that could be just me being sensitive to what I perceived as his normal routines. He is only been in his tank for around 4 days now – and perhaps this is the real Victor coming out. One thing is for certain that I won’t be making the assumption it is just normal, I want to make sure it’s not ammonia levels or something else.

Digressing, I certainly believe that if a Betta displays stress symptoms in a large tank, but does not in a smaller one, that he may be better off in a smaller one. (not a plastic container mind you – nothing lives in that but reptile food). But also vice-versa I believe if a Betta displays stress symptoms in a small tank, but does not in a larger one, he may be better off in a large one. I have a 23L (6g) – Victor was sitting in the pet store in about a .5-1g glass tall tank happily (from what I could perceive in the hour I was there) – when I brought him home I acclimatised him in the tank and released. He sat there still for a minute, then he was off exploring and 4 days later no signs what so ever of ill effect or stress, or tail biting for that matter. 

I know some members on here swear by minimum 2.5g others will size accordingly to fish personality. I think both methods are commendable in their own right, but even small tank owners I think will sit here and tell you, anything under 2g will need specific water changes now that you are an adult for the continued health and comfort of the Betta.

I can only say whether you go large or small, that is ultimately your decision. But do not justify lack of water changes or treatment in the future by using your previous Betta who lived 7 years please!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh, I would not doubt that it was a fish to fish basis. Except it HAS to also be the person... I did NOT say it is ONLY because of the person (directed at the "did you ever think of that, which came across as a bit rude). I have had people take 110% care of their healthy fish and every single one died, yet mine thrive, and breed >< (danios are not supposed to breed easily in captivity, needed to be conditioned... yet mine bred without a problem)

I loved my betta D: so sad bettafix took him... He probably could have lived even longer.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

This time I have a betta who survived a mystery poison leaking from the glass of a tank... 2.5 years  he's in the picture, flaring. Spartan ^^


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree that your fish was just very hearty. Both of my current Bettas were in 1 gallon tanks for 2 years before I upgraded recently. Of course a lot of people would think, "Oh that's so horrible keeping them like that." But I was able to make a 1 gallon tank healthy for them. Both tanks had gravel, filter, thermometer, castle to hide in, silk plant, and heater (after finding this forum). It may have been small but all the equipment fit and I did 50% pwc twice a week and a full water change once a week. I only upgraded so they can be in a cycled tank to decrease the stress of full water changes. I know I have to do a full water change on a 5 gallon cycled tank eventually, but not nearly as often as the 1 gallon tanks. 

In short, I could write up a post that said, "I kept my fish alive in a 1 gallon for two years and they're still swimming!" and not be lying. But that is only part of the story. There really are two many variables behind what kept your fish alive for 7 years. I've had some fish in my 1 gallon set up last for barely 1 year and other fish nearly reach 3 years. The life span of one fish can't justify my old 1 gallon set up for every single fish. There are just too many variables for one answer to cut it. : /

And as for getting reported, that question was taken as a personal attack. It's all well and good that my fish lived decent lives in 1 gallon of water, but that doesn't mean someone is wrong for having a single betta in 10 gallons. So, someone reported you because the question was so tongue in cheek. If you really want an answer (since I can't see sarcasm or sencerity in letters) the only answer I can give is luck. You lucked out with a fish that had a good immunine system, good general healthy, enjoyed small spaces, and was destined to live a very long life. I'm sorry bettafix killed your fish since a lot of fish owners don't realize bettafix can damage the organ that lets bettas breath air. 

Now, please stop bragging about it? Some of us lost fish after only a few months while doing everything right. It's annyoing hearing someone go on and on about how they did everything wrong and still had there fish for years on end. I'm doing everything right for Luigi and Snowy (as of 2 months ago)and I doubt they will see 4.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm not bragging. I was just pointing out, that a betta could live in a bowl... Depending on variables of course. And then I asked how come my fish lasted so long... And people answered: strong fish and luck. I do not see bragging in that but okay then.


Anyways, what IS bettafix?? It said "natural oils" so I thought it would have been fine for the fisg...I even used less than the minimum dose D: I just use aquarium salt (for freshwater fish) for any illnesses. It seems to work nicely  Anyone else actually have something that works for their betta?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Also, @ Banicks

We have to keep my friend's betta in the 1.5 gallon tank because we found out he is genetically blind. Anything bigger he doesn't move much unless there are other fish (bought him from a tank of guppies) but he is vicious with the fish, because he is blind. Anything smaller he stresses out >< So guess that's his permanent tank... maybe an upgrade to a 3 gallon eventually for him.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Banicks said:


> I had a Netherland Dwarf rabbit who I caught at the rockery of a petrol station, his expected life span was 6-8 years, he lived until 13 years of age. He had cataracts towards the ending of his years. Why did he live this long, when I was simply a child who wasn’t able to look after him well? My parents helped when I wasn’t looking – maybe that’s another possibility for you. Who knows!



FYI (off topic) domesticated species of rabbits are expected to live as long as 13, That's not unusual. Given today's veterinary advancements and the fact the the only reason bunnies have short lifespans is in _people's minds_ as they are comparing them to wild rabbits, hares and the like. Wild lagamorphs are so far removed from domesticated species that they can no longer be compared. People haven't moved from the old ways of thought on that in the same ways they compare wolves to pet dogs and believe things like bettas can live in as unnatural a place as a col bowl with no cleaning etc. .  Just an FYI that your bunny living to be 13 was normal!! (even better chances of them living longer are of they are spayed and neutered but males live long anyway bc they lack the chance of dying from ovarian cancer) :roll: Just thought I'd mention!! I love bunnies!


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh don't get me wrong, I loved the little guy.

But it wasn't like he ever visited the vet outside of the scheduled callici virus boosters.

I think the main thing was - he was spoilt rotten with specific foods he liked (we used to drive 1.5 hours to a ranch to get a specific pellet which was the only one he would eat)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey here is a weird question... people keep saying "oh no, must bring my FISH to the VET." who ever has actually done that??? I haven't :/ I did not think vets helped with fish lol


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

People laughed at me when my bunny was undergoing multiple treatments for abscesses and tooth problems and the like. They would probably pee their pants if I even so much as mentioned bringing a fish to the vet. I don't think there are any in the province that would look at a fish anyway :/ They make their money on dogs, cats and more recently, small animals.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah that's what I thought. People here still say "bring your fish to the vet" yet they never owned a fish >< Well I'd bring my bunny (if I had one) in for problems like that  why not? It's like a plush puppy. lol


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Hey here is a weird question... people keep saying "oh no, must bring my FISH to the VET." who ever has actually done that??? I haven't :/ I did not think vets helped with fish lol


Likely a betta would be considered an "exotic," and many vets will treat them, as far as I know. However; the best place to take any sort of fish would be a vet that specializes in aquatics (they do exist). There aren't nearly as many of those as I recall, though there is a market for them. Some species (especially salt water types) can get quite expensive; and while no one wants people to see fish as ornamental...it is still incentive for those that do to seek out a vet when their fish are ill.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

dragonflie, that makes sense. But sadly here there is no such thing. I would understand for salt water fish because you are paying hundreds of dollars for the fish to thrive, let alone die and have to get new ones


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

cajunamy said:


> I don't mind bowls or jars, as long as they are properly maintained and if it's a permanent house I'd hope that it was adequate in size and had proper hidey holes and silk plants.
> 
> I think it's great the fish lived so long, you obviously had a special one. Yet I wouldn't try it with another fish - he might not last nearly as long.
> 
> The water temp probably contributed to his longevity as colder water will slow down their metabolism. He obviously had a superb immune system, which not all bettas have.


I agree with Amy.


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Comet had an appointment with a vet.. Even for a betta, it was going to be extremely expensive. It would be about...$125, I think. o.o


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Even if the vet knows the best thing you can give a betta is salt water or stress coat, most would still squandor 125$ out of you! Keep in mind, it is still a business :/ I got ripped off with my dog once. NEVER going back there again. Sadly, some vets will take what they can off you.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha yeah... for my fish, I go to the pet store manager. Used to work for him. I ask, "hey my balloon molly has this problem..' or "hey my betta is like this?" and he basically told me "do not bother with medicines you'll end up killing them most of the time. If salt can fix it, use it. Some things like ich may need medicines but depends on the fish and such." And I agree 110% with him.


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 1, 2011)

The real question is, how log would this genetically gifted fish have lived if given other conditions? Did it live that long because of what you did for it - or despite it?

As someone mentioned, some humans treat their bodies like crap and thrive into their 90s. That doesn't mean that it's okay for others to treat their bodies like crap, or that anyone should expect to achieve the same.

The other question is - how happy was he? Did he survive, or thrive? How enriching is it to live in a small space for so long? Bettas are intelligent, and while he may have done okay, imagine what it would have been like for him to live those years with lots of clean, warm space and things to explore!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sparrow said:


> The real question is, how log would this genetically gifted fish have lived if given other conditions? Did it live that long because of what you did for it - or despite it?
> 
> As someone mentioned, some humans treat their bodies like crap and thrive into their 90s. That doesn't mean that it's okay for others to treat their bodies like crap, or that anyone should expect to achieve the same.
> 
> The other question is - how happy was he? Did he survive, or thrive? How enriching is it to live in a small space for so long? Bettas are intelligent, and while he may have done okay, imagine what it would have been like for him to live those years with lots of clean, warm space and things to explore!


This so much


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well let's see... He was very vibrant, very active, fins were never scraped, damaged, torn, chewed, he ate very well, he liked having his little cave in the middle to which he would go in and out (never sulking in it). I made sure to never use a net on him, cleaned his bowl and made sure the temperature was the same and to use tap water conditioner.... His water temperature (he DID have a thermometer) was usually 22, usually 23.

Oh yeah I still have his bowl. It's a "goldfish" bowl... and it's bigger than I thought. It's probably 2-2.5 gallons.

So tell me, does it sound like he merely lived not thrived?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

And btw, who said I would be sticking all my bettas in bowls because ONE fish lasted so long? I didn't. I was just amazed he did last that long... Because I have 1. not the time to clean every bowl every three days 2. don't have as hardy of bettas (well, two are but the others aren't) and 3. am breeding my bettas I kind of need tanks... And would rather them anyhow because it's easier to find heaters, and to use tap water conditioner (use ever so much for one gallon, is usually how to use mine o.o)


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 1, 2011)

Like I said, he may have done fine, but there is no question that he would have done BETTER with more space and things to enrich his days. Intelligent animals are always happier when their minds can be engaged.

Just like the people who say "I'm overweight and never get sick!" That doesn't mean they wouldn't feel better lean, it's just that they don't know any better. Even being happy doesn't mean things are ideal.


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 1, 2011)

Also, some cold-blooded animals will live longer at temps below what is comfortable for them, but they aren't as happy as they would be with a somewhat shorter, but more active life. It sounds like yours was active, but again, without being able to compare the same fish in different circumstances, you can't say he wouldn't have been happier with warmer water and more room. You have no way of knowing.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Hard to tell without seeing the fish. All I know is one of my earliest fish lived happily for 3.5 years in a 1 gallon unheated tank.. or so I thought. When he was upgraded to 5 gallons, cycled, heated, with live plants I couldn't believe the transformation. I always thought Fish was happy with his plastic plant and shark cave. Never had issues with his health or fins.... but boy was there a difference when he was put in that big tank. _That_ is the difference between thriving and surviving. 

You can be in a bad situation and still be a happy person. You make the best of what you have available to you. Doesn't mean a better situation wouldn't make you even happier.

No one here says that a bowl can't be a perfectly suitable home for a betta. IF it is of proper size, has proper heating, and proper water changes.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

One betta I had was never active when he was at 23 (this is Celsius people  ) he wanted 27. My giant female could care less as long as her water is kept clean (don't blame her).

Kinda sucks my one betta, Dusk, had a 10 gallon to himself but when I bought him I never realized he was a bit of a weakling  see even having a betta in a tank under very very good circumstances they can die. Guess it depends on the betta.. Well and the person (if you never clean you sentence them to death)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

And again... I never said anyone here dis'd bowls. I mean I use bowls (big 3 gallon ones) for any newcomers just for a short couple hours before they get into one of my tanks.


----------

